# J W Benson Half Hunter



## port69 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi everyone.. I have a lovely antique half hunter solid silver watch but it has a plastic dial cover , Can you tell me is this normal or should it have been glass... Thank you in advance..


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum!

I dont think plastic was invented back then............. it should be glass.........problem is the glass may not have survived 150 years of abuse........

Some exact glass crystals are difficult to obtain the size you need, some need to be ground in, and some like in your case has had an acrylic plastic one fitted.

Am sure it does the job ok, up to you if you want it renewed or have a glass one fitted..........


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

Any chance of some shots - particularly of the movement?

- and do you have a serial number from the case and/or the movement, preferably the movement?

Paul

www.audemars.co.uk


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

When ever I get an old pocket watch with a poor crystal I replace with Acrylic. The protection this offers to a watch which may have survived 100 years is far better than glass. In my early days I fumbled an open face watch and the glass broke and damaged the dial and hands, I felt sick to my stomach that my carelessness had damaged something of which I am the temporary custodian. The purist owners in the future may wish to replace with glass, and I will leave that choice to them.


----------

